# Alexander Aleksandrovich Alyabyev (1787 - 1851)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Russian composer, who fought against Napoléon, was exiled, wrote Tchaikovsky's favourite song 'The Nightingale' that Pyotr's mother often sang to him.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Evening call, evening bell


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

I see your image











Two Ravens






Quadrille






Quartet for 4 flutes


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

"Beggar" muses - Romance






Gala polonaise






Poor






What a beautiful girl singing Spanish


----------

